# Mauer has stress fracture



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins catcher Joe Mauer has been diagnosed with a stress reaction in his left fibula. He will be treated with a bone stimulator and physical therapy and will be re-evaluated on Sunday.
Mauer came to the ballpark today complaining of soreness in the leg. An MRI was taken, which revealed the stress reaction.

A stress reaction is considered a precursor to a stress fracture. The Twins say they are optimistic that the condition was diagnosed early enough to keep it from becoming a serious long-term problem.


----------

